# Full Lume



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just recently taken delivery of a PRS-20, Precista 'Italian' - with full lume. I must say I'm chuffed to bits with it. Anyway, its lovely full lume has led me to try my first lume shots. Tricky business, isn't it? I need more practice, but here's some work in progress.










Â



















Thanks for looking.

Â

Sorry for sizing issues - Photobucket seems to playing up for me today: actual images are same size...


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with your pic mate. And an interesting timepiece to boot...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

BlueKnight said:


> Nothing wrong with your pic mate. And an interesting timepiece to boot...


Cheers, BlueKnight.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I wish I had wrists chunky enough to wear such a big watch.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

shadowninja said:


> Yeah, I wish I had wrists chunky enough to wear such a big watch.


Just for the record, the PRS-20 is 'only' 44mm. Most Radiomir cases seem to be bigger (47mm?). I Think I've got quite girly wrists (7.5in) and it's ok to wear IMHO. It's also quite slim unlike other PAM style cases. I've tried the bigger case size and it's just too big. Must be on the cusp.

Have you tried one, shadowninja? It might surprise you...

Q&D iPhone shot:


----------

